# Which is the best city to start driving for Uber again after a long gap.



## JetA1 (7 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

Currently overseas in the US but I might have to return back. I was wondering if I were to start driving again which city would be the best place to start? As I only want to move once I wanted to get your opinion about the best place to drive? I last drive in 2014. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

JetA1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently overseas in the US but I might have to return back. I was wondering if I were to start driving again which city would be the best place to start? As I only want to move once I wanted to get your opinion about the best place to drive? I last drive in 2014.
> 
> Thanks.


I’d suggest Sydney as the rates are the highest in Australia and surge fares are frequently available.


----------



## JetA1 (7 mo ago)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I’d suggest Sydney as the rates are the highest in Australia and surge fares are frequently available.


Thank you very much Jack. I was back in Brisbane for about 5 weeks and I used uber a fair bit. Almost every driver there told me business was really really good. One guy said he could touch 2k a week if he worked hard enough. That being said What kind of realistic income can I expect if I work 6 days 7-8 hours a day. I know it's dependent on the vehicle type etc. I do not have a car yet so might rent one initially.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

JetA1 said:


> Thank you very much Jack. I was back in Brisbane for about 5 weeks and I used uber a fair bit. Almost every driver there told me business was really really good. One guy said he could touch 2k a week if he worked hard enough. That being said What kind of realistic income can I expect if I work 6 days 7-8 hours a day. I know it's dependent on the vehicle type etc. I do not have a car yet so might rent one initially.


Yes, I too have heard that Brisbane is good. You can get some long trips there.

I’ll leave it to others to comment on earnings.


----------



## Meowau (Nov 27, 2017)

I average about $50 per hour gross working two 12 hour shifts a week (Monday and Friday), afternoon to early morning (overnight). I have a Mirage, so only base fares from Uber and Didi.

Morning earnings are dreadful. Grossed $100 working 7am to 11am last Monday, just for the sake of it. Never again.

So yes, you might be able to gross $2k if U worked 50 hours overnight shifts. Good luck.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Melbourne probably the best city for RS new comers


----------

